# MX Leader Sizing Help: 54 or 55 cm?



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Could anyone who has a 54 cm or 55 cm MX Leader (measured c-c) please be kind enough to measure the stand over height of their bikes? 

I am torn between the two sizes. I usually ride a 54 cm frame, but the 55 cm seems like it has the better top tube length and seat tube angle for my preferred positioning. However I have short legs, so I am worried if the 55 cm might be too tall.  Gita could not provide the stand over information. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

The standover on my 55cm is 80.5cm with 700 X 23 tires. Let me know if you need any other measurements. Hope this helps.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

That's awesome, that confirms my decision that I'd be better suited on a 54 than a 55. I like the seat tube angle and the top tube length of the 55, but that stand over height is just a bit much. Thanks for taking the time to check that for me!


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

No problem. Good luck on the hunt for your new bike.


----------

